# German Work Visa from Pakistan



## zhaider (May 11, 2018)

Hi,

I'm expecting a job offer from Germany and I wanted to see what are the requirements for the work Visa. I'm a bit confused as the German Embassy site in Pakistan listed following as the requirements:

pakistan.diplo.de/pk-en/service/05-VisaEinreise/4-work-jobseeker/1676106

And while I looked as general German Work Visa requirements I don't see Blocked Account, TOEFL/IELTS or my educational degrees being attested as requirements. Can someone clear the confusion because the embassy, I assume has merged the requirements of job seeking vs WorkVisa and I'm not looking for Job seeking Visa.

Anyway, the main question I have is will my job experience letters required to be in detail about the job responsibilities/roles/projects I worked on or a simple acknowledgement letter will be suffice? Since my last employer issue experience letter based on simple templates like work from this to this date with this designation and satisfactory and I have it like that. Secondly what about my current employer, I don't know if I let them know that I'm moving to Germany and what will be their reaction, so how should I work around that? Can I skip their experience letter and instead provide my offer letter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In general, if you will be receiving a job offer from a German employer, it's up to them to start the visa process for you. They have to handle the matter of getting work authorization (i.e. to be able to hire someone from outside the EU) and once they have arranged for that, you should hear something from the consulate about going in to complete the visa process.

Once you have the job offer and have accepted it, you should work with your employer-to-be about getting the appropriate visa. But the reason there is no information on the consulate websites about work visas is because an individual can't start the process off on their own.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## zhaider (May 11, 2018)

Okay, thanks for providing the info. I was so worried as all the requirements on the consulate website will involve so many bureaucratic procedures that it will require a too much time on my end.

Anyway, what do you think though the experience certificate concerns that I have?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The experience certificate seems to be something the Germans require for a Job Seeker Visa. If you already have a job lined up those certificates are between you and your employer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## zhaider (May 11, 2018)

Thanks, got it!


----------

